# FM reception problem.



## buckshot002948 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a 2005 Volkswagen GTI and I live in the Minneaplois/St. Paul area. In the summers I frequently make trips out of the cities. Last year I would still be able to pick up most of the twin cites stations until I got about 40-50 miles out. Last weekend I left the cities and when i got about 10 miles out I basically couldnt pick up anything. I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on what would cause this. I dont know much about car audio so it could be something very simple, but any help would be very appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

buckshot002948 said:


> I have a 2005 Volkswagen GTI and I live in the Minneaplois/St. Paul area. In the summers I frequently make trips out of the cities. Last year I would still be able to pick up most of the twin cites stations until I got about 40-50 miles out. Last weekend I left the cities and when i got about 10 miles out I basically couldnt pick up anything. I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on what would cause this. I dont know much about car audio so it could be something very simple, but any help would be very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


 Antenna, is the mast clean, all the way up, pulled in? If it's in the windshield than you may have to make sure its plugged in behind the radio.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

travelling toward a stations broadcast tower is easier to pick up the FM signal then traveling away. Think of the broadcast like ocean waves, you slam into them when going against the wave, but get pushed along when going with them. Same theory with fm signals.


----------

